#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Sore eyes

## Rigger

Ok whos a doctor 
3 days ago I woke up with a sore eyelid just around the top section of the eye and didnt think anything of it until the following morning I woke and the eye lid is very tender and puffy as well a rash up  the side of my nose  running up towards my eye. Painful to even blink my eye
I went to see the local paramedic who gave me allergy cream, eye bath, and some pills. Medic thinks it a allergy but I dont think so, because for one I have never had a allergy in my life, also out of the 120 people in the camp three of us have the same symptoms. The three of us all live in separate accommodation and separate offices showers. 
But our sleeping quarters are in a row next to each other in a minicamp away from the 120 man main camp.    It really seems strange that all three of us came down with the same problem at the same time; there are 5 of us in the minicamp so I dont think its the shower water the only other thing we have in common is the laundry but then why doesnt any of the other 120 people have it. I am out in rural lao

----------


## FailSafe

Could be a bug bite (ant/spider/etc.)- it's your eye- you've gotta make it to a hospital and get it professionally checked.

----------


## teddy

> Ok whos a doctor 
> 3 days ago I woke up with a sore eyelid just around the top section of the eye and didnt think anything of it until the following morning I woke and the eye lid is very tender and puffy as well a rash up  the side of my nose  running up towards my eye. Painful to even blink my eye
> I went to see the local paramedic who gave me allergy cream, eye bath, and some pills. Medic thinks it a allergy but I dont think so, because for one I have never had a allergy in my life, also out of the 120 people in the camp three of us have the same symptoms. The three of us all live in separate accommodation and separate offices showers. 
> But our sleeping quarters are in a row next to each other in a minicamp away from the 120 man main camp.    It really seems strange that all three of us came down with the same problem at the same time; there are 5 of us in the minicamp so I dont think its the shower water the only other thing we have in common is the laundry but then why doesnt any of the other 120 people have it. I am out in rural lao


Have you been kissing the other men? Eyes would come in to contact hence the 'camp' outbreak.

----------


## jandajoy

> Could be a bug bite (ant/spider/etc.)-


Possible, but given that 3 of them have got the same symptoms, unlikely.

There's probably a common denominator which will provide the answer. In the mean time I agree, get a proffesional to look at it and fast. Eyes are kinda useful.

----------


## larvidchr

Are you sure it is not Eye infection from dirty water, the pus is very contagious ? I had something like that, and that was what the doctor said, got eye drops but before they had a chance to work it spread to both eyes during the night, took a few days to clear up.

Mind you with the three of you in same accommodation it could be something you all have touched in your place.

Hope you get rid of it as quick as possible what ever it is Mate  :Smile: .

----------


## Rigger

> Mind you with the three of you in same accommodation it could be something you all have touched in your place.


All separate accommodation 






> Have you been kissing the other men? Eyes would come in to contact hence the 'camp' outbreak.


No but a few good looking Thai and Lao ladys around but I havent touched any of them.
It could be the water as the other two guys in the mini camp that didnt get it are poms and probably dont shower.

Will see how it goes tomorrow

----------


## Norton

Could be pink eye if it looks like this.  Contagious.  



Could also be Allergic conjunctivitis as your doc mentions.

----------


## nedwalk

try scratching your balls in the morning like a man instead of rubbing your eyes like a big girly blouse

----------


## Travelmate

I have been told this usually happens due to get spunk in your eyes.

----------


## taxexile

Eyelid swelling can be unilateral or bilateral. It may be asymptomatic or accompanied by itching or pain.


Etiology
Eyelid swelling has many causes ,see Table 8.
 It usually results from an eyelid disorder but may result from disorders in and around the orbit or from systemic disorders that cause generalized edema.


The most common causes are allergic, includingLocal allergy (contact sensitivity)Systemic allergy (eg, angioedema or accompanying allergic rhinitis)Focal swelling of one eyelid is most often caused by a chalazion.
The most immediately dangerous causes are orbital cellulitis and cavernous sinus thrombosis (rare). 


In addition to the disorders listed in Table 8, eyelid swelling may result from the following:Disorders that may involve the eyelid but do not cause swelling unless very advanced (eg, eyelid tumors, including squamous cell carcinomas and melanoma)Disorders (eg, dacryocystitis, canaliculitis) that cause swelling that begins in and is usually most severe in structures near, but not part of, the eyelidsDisorders in which swelling occurs but is not the presenting symptom (eg, basilar skull fracture, burns, trauma, postsurgery)Table 8
Some Causes of Eyelid Swelling 

Cause 
Suggestive Findings 
Diagnostic Approach 
Eyelid disorders

Allergic reaction, local
Itching, no pain
Pale, puffy eyelid or eyelids, conjunctiva, or both
Sometimes history of recurrence, exposure to allergen, or both
Unilateral or bilateral
Clinical evaluation
Blepharitis
Lash involvement and crusting usually visible grossly or under magnification (eg, with slit lamp)
Itching, burning, redness, ulceration, or a combination
Sometimes concomitant seborrheic dermatitis
Unilateral or bilateral


Clinical evaluation
Chalazion
Focal redness and pain involving only one eyelid
Eventual development of localized, nonpainful swelling away from eyelid margin 


Clinical evaluation
Conjunctivitis, infectious
Conjunctival injection, discharge, sometimes preauricular node, chemosis, or both
Unilateral or bilateral
Clinical evaluation, usually fluorescein staining to rule out herpes simplex keratoconjunctivitis


Herpes simplex blepharitis (primary)
Clusters of vesicles on an erythematous base, ulceration, severe pain
Unilateral


Clinical evaluation
Herpes zoster (shingles)
Clusters of vesicles on an erythematous base, ulceration, severe pain
Unilateral, V1 nerve root distribution


Clinical evaluation
Hordeolum
Focal redness and pain involving only one eyelid
Eventual development of swelling localized to eyelid margin, sometimes with pustule


Clinical evaluation
Insect bite
Itching, redness, sometimes a papule

Clinical evaluation
Disorders in and around the orbit

Cavernous sinus thrombosis (rare)
Headache, proptosis, ophthalmoplegia, ptosis, decreased visual acuity, fever
Usually unilateral at first then bilateral
Manifestations of sinusitis or other facial infection


Immediate CT or MRI
Orbital cellulitis
Proptosis, redness, fever, pain
Impaired or painful extraocular movements
Sometimes decreased visual acuity
Usually unilateral
Sometimes preceded by manifestations of the source infection (typically sinusitis)


CT or MRI 
Preseptal cellulitis (periorbital cellulitis)
Swelling but not proptosis, redness, sometimes pain, fever
Usually unilateral
Vision and ocular motility normal
Sometimes preceded by manifestations of the source infection (typically local skin infection)


CT or MRI if necessary to exclude orbital cellulitis 
Systemic disorders*
Allergic reaction, systemic (eg, angioedema, rhinitis)
Itching
Sometimes extraocular allergic manifestations (eg, urticaria, wheezing, rhinorrhea)
Sometimes history of recurrence, exposure to allergen, atopy, or a combination
Usually bilateral


Clinical evaluation
Generalized edema
Bilateral asymptomatic eyelid and sometimes facial edema; usually also edema of dependent body parts (eg, feet, presacral region)
Usually manifestations of underlying disorder (eg, chronic renal disease, heart failure, liver failure, preeclampsia)
Sometimes use of an ACE inhibitor

Testing for cardiac, hepatic, or renal disorders as clinically directed
Hyperthyroidism (with Graves' ophthalmopathy)
Stare, eyelid lag, proptosis, impaired extraocular movements
Not painful unless cornea irritated from drying 
Tachycardia, anxiety, weight loss

Thyroid function tests (TSH, T4)
Hypothyroidism
Bilateral diffuse facial puffiness, not painful 
Dry, scaly skin; coarse hair
Cold intolerance
Thyroid function tests (TSH, T4)
*Swelling due to systemic disorders is bilateral not erythematous.
T4 = thyroxine; TSH = thyroid-stimulating hormone.
Evaluation

History: *History of present illness* should ascertain duration of swelling, whether it is unilateral or bilateral, and whether it has been preceded by any trauma (including insect bites). Important accompanying symptoms to identify include itching, pain, headache, change in vision, fever, and eye discharge.
*Review of systems* should seek symptoms of possible causes, including runny nose, itching, rash, and wheezing (systemic allergic reaction); headache, nasal congestion, and purulent nasal discharge (sinusitis); toothache (dental infection); dyspnea, orthopnea, and paroxysmal nocturnal dyspnea (heart failure); cold intolerance and changes in skin texture (hypothyroidism); and heat intolerance, anxiety, and weight loss (hyperthyroidism).

*Past medical history* should include recent eye injury or surgery; known heart, liver, renal, or thyroid disease; and allergies and exposure to possible allergens. Drug history should specifically include use of ACE inhibitors.
Physical examination: Vital signs should be assessed for fever and tachycardia.
Eye inspection should assess the location and color of swelling (erythematous or pale), including whether it is present on one eyelid, both eyelids, or both eyes and whether it is tender, warm, or both. The examiner should observe whether the finding represents edema of the eyelids, protrusion of the globe (proptosis), or both. Eye examination should particularly note visual acuity and whether there is full range of extraocular motion. This examination can be difficult when swelling is marked but is important because deficits suggest an orbital or retroorbital disorder rather than an eyelid disorder; an assistant may be required to hold the eyelids open. Conjunctivae are examined for injection and discharge. Any eyelid or eye lesions are evaluated by using a slit lamp.
General examination should assess signs of toxicity, suggesting a serious infection, and signs of a causative disorder. The facial skin is inspected for dryness and scales (which may suggest hypothyroidism) and greasy scales or other signs of seborrheic dermatitis. Extremities and presacral area are examined for edema, suggesting a systemic cause. If a systemic cause is suspected, see Approach to the Cardiac Patient: Treatment for further discussion of the evaluation.

Red flags: The following findings are of particular concern:FeverLoss of visual acuityImpaired extraocular movementsProptosisInterpretation of findings: Some findings help distinguish among categories of disorders. The first important distinction is between inflammation or infection and allergy or fluid overload. Pain, redness, warmth, and tenderness suggest inflammation or infection. Painless, pale swelling suggests angioedema. Itching suggests allergic reaction, and absence of itching suggests cardiac or renal dysfunction.
Swelling localized to one eyelid in the absence of other signs is rarely caused by a dangerous disorder. Massive swelling of the eyelids of one or both eyes should raise suspicion of a serious problem. Signs of inflammation, proptosis, loss of vision, and impaired extraocular movements suggest an orbital disorder (eg, orbital cellulitis, cavernous sinus thrombosis) that may be pushing the globe forward or affecting the nerves or muscles. Other suggestive and specific findings are listed in Table 8: Approach to the Ophthalmologic Patient: Some Causes of Eyelid Swelling.
Testing: In most cases, diagnosis can be established clinically and no testing is necessary. In suspected cellulitis and cavernous sinus thrombosis, immediate imaging with CT or MRI should be done. If orbital cellulitis or cavernous sinus thrombosis is suspected, diagnosis and treatment should proceed as rapidly as possible. If cardiac, liver, renal, or thyroid dysfunction is suspected, organ function is evaluated with laboratory tests and imaging as appropriate for that system.
Treatment
Treatment is directed at the underlying disorder. There is no specific treatment for the swelling.

Key PointsProptosis with impaired vision or extraocular movements suggests orbital cellulitis or cavernous sinus thrombosis, and diagnosis and treatment should proceed as rapidly as possible.Eyelid disorders should be differentiated from orbital and systemic causes.MERCK

Last full review/revision April 2009 by Kathryn Colby, MD, PhD
Content last modified April 2009

----------


## jizzybloke

As a couple of others have said above, Rigger you need to look after your eyes and i'd seek help from a doctor as soon as possible!

----------


## Rigger

> Could be pink eye if it looks like this. Contagious. 
> 
> 
> 
> Could also be Allergic conjunctivitis as your doc mentions.


Thats exactly what it looks like.

----------


## Fondles

Sounds like pink eye, usually happens from a spirited session of ass to mouth.............

----------


## Rigger

> As a couple of others have said above, Rigger you need to look after your eyes and i'd seek help from a doctor as soon as possible!


Yeh I will send one of the other guys to the doctor tomorrow and he can get medication for all of us.
Now how do we get rid of pink eye and how did I get it

----------


## Rigger

> Sounds like pink eye, usually happens from a spirited session of ass to mouth.............


Sounds like you know a lot about it mate

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Sounds like pink eye, usually happens from a spirited session of ass to mouth.............
> 
> 
> Sounds like you know a lot about it mate


Yeah, mates brothers uncle suffered from it

 :mid:  :mid:

----------


## Rigger

> try scratching your balls in the morning like a man instead of rubbing your eyes like a big girly blouse





> this usually happens when I get spunk in my eyes.





> Sounds like pink eye, I usually get it from a spirited session of ass to mouth.............


That’s what I love about TD, The honesty

----------


## robuzo

Conjunctivitis (pink eye) is very contagious.  It is usually easy to clear up, see a doc.

----------


## Norton

> Now how do we get rid of pink eye and how did I get it


An anti bacterial or anti fungal cream.  Most pharmacies have it.

Get from sharing towel, face cloth, or even coming in contact with someone who has it.  Keep it clean and don't be rubbing and scratching it.  

Take jizzy's advice though. Go see the doc.  Especially if medication doesn't get rid of it.

BTW, the doc might be right.  It could be Allergic Conjunctivitis.  The symptoms are the same. Just because you've never had an allergy doesn't mean you haven't found something in the Lao jungle you are allergic to.

----------


## Missismiggins

There is a lot of this around here, there is always cases of kids getting it at the local schools, it is I believe contagious, so you don't want to be rubbing it, the other thing I would suggest (before your trip to the local witch doctor) is to slice a clove of garlic in half and rub it on your eye, it stings like buggery, but is a great healer.

The other thing I remember when we were kids, if we got anything like this, my grandmother insisted that we put some of our (no one elses by the way) "PISS" in your eye....can't remember if it worked, but there must have been some reasoning to her madness....well maybe not as she received a fair dose of Electro Shock Therapy to her brain in Stannington Mental Hospital at one point, but that is by the by.

----------


## Rigger

> BTW, the doc might be right. It could be Allergic Conjunctivitis. The symptoms are the same. Just because you've never had an allergy doesn't mean you haven't found something in the Lao jungle you are allergic to.


But a little strange that three guys had a reaction the same day. I know that the room girl changed our towels the night before, and both me and one other guy noticed a strange musty smell on the towels.

----------


## Rigger

> The other thing I remember when we were kids, if we got anything like this, my grandmother insisted that we put some of our (no one elses by the way) "PISS" in your eye


I think I will pass on that one

----------


## Rigger

So where does the face rash come into it ?

----------


## Norton

> I know that the room girl changed our towels the night before, and both me and one other guy noticed a strange musty smell on the towels.


Check the girls eyes.  If they look pink, you have your answer.  Also could have been anyone who handled the towels.  Doubt the musty smell has anything to do with it but could be a substance (mildew) causing an allergy.

----------


## Norton

> So where does the face rash come into it ?


Being a bacterial or fungal infection it can spread.  You mentioned on your nose.  Is it all over your face?

----------


## Rigger

Its about 1/4 inch wide on the same side as the sore eye and starts at the bottom of my nose and ends about 1/2 inch from my sore eye.
Only got 6 more day and I head home

----------


## Rigger

got a rash on me ball bag and inner leg too appeared the same time. And no I having been poking the room girls.

----------


## boloa

Chloramphenicol  Eye drops every 4 hours,should be able to get this from the Pharmacist.Very contagious so don't shear towels ect. Has any Thai girls been sticking there tongue out at you yet. :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> Has any Thai girls been sticking there tongue out at you yet.


No why ? is that a custom to do to people with a sore eye.
I have been soaking the eye with a hot towel and seems to work well.

----------


## jandajoy

You need to see a Doc.

All three of you.

 ::chitown::

----------


## boloa

> Originally Posted by boloa
> 
> Has any Thai girls been sticking there tongue out at you yet.
> 
> 
> No why ? is that a custom to do to people with a sore eye.
> I have been soaking the eye with a hot towel and seems to work well.


Years ago when I had a bar the girls would stick out  their tongue to anybody with red eye ( Conjunctivitis )as it was so contagious, so anybody with red eye  would stay away so they didn't catch  it :Confused: .But then would go and shag a punter with no condom :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Norton

> hot towel


Cold compress better.  Will reduce swelling and ease the itching.  See a doc!!

All indications are it's something treatable but some very nasty viruses in the tropics.  Rot your skin right off if not taken care of quickly.

----------


## Kurgen

Pink eye, if untreated leads to full blown poofteritis, you have been warned !!!!

----------


## Nawty

Don't let the other boys see you pissing in your eye..

----------


## Norton

> got a rash on me ball bag and inner leg too appeared the same time.


Eat any shellfish?  Prawns, clams.

----------


## DrAndy

> until the following morning I woke and the eye lid is very tender and puffy as well a rash up the side of my nose running up towards my eye


that bit does not sound like conjunctivitis which only attacks the cornea - hence "pink eye"

conj. does not make the eyelids tender or give a rash on the skin

seek advice, don't assume it is something it isn't

----------


## tsicar

> Eyelid swelling can be unilateral or bilateral. It may be asymptomatic or accompanied by itching or pain.
> 
> 
> Etiology
> Eyelid swelling has many causes ,see Table 8.
> It usually results from an eyelid disorder but may result from disorders in and around the orbit or from systemic disorders that cause generalized edema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am sure that a lumbar puncture is necessary, if only to eliminate the possibility that it might be a side effect of meningitis.

----------


## tsicar

> got a rash on me ball bag and inner leg too appeared the same time. And no I having been poking the room girls.


well there you have it then:

suggest you refrain from rubbing your eyes after scratching yer nuts while you have the camelrash.

...still think you should have that lumbar puncture, just to make sure!

----------


## tsicar

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> until the following morning I woke and the eye lid is very tender and puffy as well a rash up the side of my nose running up towards my eye
> 
> 
> that bit does not sound like conjunctivitis which only attacks the cornea - hence "pink eye"
> 
> conj. does not make the eyelids tender or give a rash on the skin
> 
> seek advice, don't assume it is something it isn't


well, "doctor" 
(and i speak under correction here)
first i ever heard that conjunctivitus (pink eye) affects the cornea.
having been infected myself, i seem to remember extremelly puffy, burning eyelids with light sensitive eyes that stream like hell.
lasts about 3 days, then everybody else gets it.
extremely contagious:
we used to fake it as schoolkids to get a day off, by inserting a small piece of tobacco under the bottom eyelid, so we would get sent home before we infected anybody else. (then it was off to the bottlestore for the start of a three day party)


if andy is a doctor, then my cock's a fukkn kipper!
.
.
.

----------


## Muadib

> Now how do we get rid of pink eye and how did I get it


Sulphur & antibiotic eye-drops is the recommended treatment for pink eye & conjunctivitis...

----------


## sityparamount

Thats nothing,check out my post "Dont go blind". Bilateral corneal abrassions,ulcers on cornea,blind for 3 months.It was kerotconjunctavitas which is an adeno virus,fucked me up and still have night terrors because of it.

----------


## Boon Mee

Those damn farmers burning their fields lately have given me sore eyes too but the old lady came up with a real quick way to ease the pain.  Sliced cucumbers applied to the lids for five minutes or so and voila - they feel much better! :Smile:

----------


## tsicar

> Pink eye, if untreated leads to full blown poofteritis,!!!!


 
 when your brown-eye turns pink you are in the final stages of the disease!

----------


## Mr Earl

There are different types of pink eye: viral, bacterial, or from an allergen.
The treatments are different. A good eye doctor can tell the difference.

One of the symptoms of the viral type is significant pain inside the eye.

----------


## forreachingme

Songkhran is over, it will dry out and go away...




Seen few times tourists with yellowish or red eyes in the Phils, keep away highly contagious was told...

----------


## Rigger

> Songkhran is over, it will dry out and go away...


Never had any water thrown at me during Songkhran as I am in Lao and it seems to be a lot more sedate here, Had the villge turn up here and I put some money in the money tree and they gave us flowers and a little powder on the face as well poured water over our hands all very nice  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

> they gave us flowers and a little powder on the face as well poured water over our hands all very nice __________________


 
i,m worried about you mate....sounds like you been spending too much time with marmite...maybe a bit of ozzie influence might remind you about stuff  :mid:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> sounds like you been spending too much time with marmite


Not seen Rigger for about 4 months, so it's nothing I gave him.

----------


## DrAndy

> if andy is a doctor, then my cock's a fukkn kipper! .


good for you, hope you enjoy it


here are the symptoms




> DJO | Digital Journal of Ophthalmology


the conjunctiva is the membrane covering the eye; it also involves the eyelids, so my apology for that incorrect info

but a rash on the skin is not conjunctivitis





> Conjunctiva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> Sclera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 

my bad for posting off the cuff

see a doctor anyway, Rigger. That bit was correct

----------


## DrAndy

> Not seen Rigger for about 4 months


something wrong with your eyes?

----------


## Nawty

Vegemite works well...will cure anything.

If that fails, the best way to piss in it might be to lay down with your legs up the wall, raise your backside up the wall so it is higher than your head and take good aim.

Might be idea to hold your breath and pee up the nostrils won't be so nice and keep your mouth closed....unless you have mouth ulcers also.

----------


## nedwalk

> Not seen Rigger for about 4 months


 
sorry to hear it mate... sounds like he really is suffering..poor bugger all work no play

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Not seen Rigger for about 4 months
> 
> 
>  
> sorry to hear it mate... sounds like he really is suffering..poor bugger all work no play


Yeh been pretty busy the last three months and only been hanging out with me myself and I, but heading home for a well earned month off. A bit of advise dont ever work for two drilling companys at the same time the money is good but it shags the shit out of you.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> something wrong with your eyes?


Yes.


.

----------

